
95% of PHPixie Installs on Packagist Are Fraudulent - Dachande663
http://andrewcarteruk.github.io/programming/2016/05/09/phpixie-fraud.html
======
kyriakos
I'm not surprised, the author been spamming reddit about his framework for
years. He has a really bad reputation in /r/PHP. At the same time I've never
seen any projects using this framework.

------
CiPHPerCoder
The subsequent Reddit thread did not help PHPixie's credibility:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/4iju97/95_of_phpixie_i...](https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/4iju97/95_of_phpixie_installs_on_packagist_are_fraudulent/)

------
dreyfan
Not too surprising. PHPixie spams /r/php like crazy. Trying to ride the huge
success that Laravel has experienced except they are skipping the steps of
having a solid product or a strong community.

------
vorg
There's large-scale fraud by the Apache Groovy ecosystem also. Downloads from
the Bintray repository mostly come as redirects from the groovy-lang.org
website hosted somewhere in Germany, and the owner of that domain has a
history of fabricating download numbers and gaming popularity rankings, so I
suspect the "over 1 million downloads a month" claim is similarly fraudulent,
though by what degree is anyone's guess.

~~~
tauchunfall
Thanks, this is interesting as a long-time Groovy user (who currently adapts
Kotlin). I've found this [1].

[1]
[http://gavingroovygrover.tumblr.com/post/131337969066/groovy...](http://gavingroovygrover.tumblr.com/post/131337969066/groovys-
apache-hoax)

------
joshmn
I don't follow the PHP crowd but this is... I don't know. An ego play for this
individual? I'm trying to figure out what he has to gain other than a pat on
the back.

~~~
Perihelion
He's allegedly inflated his usage numbers in order to secure/sustain
membership in the PHP-FIG. There are several high-profile projects in the
group, so I imagine getting your project listed as a member adds some prestige
and is good for resume building.

PHP-FIG: [http://www.php-fig.org/](http://www.php-fig.org/)

------
kaendfinger
I wonder how much this happens in other communities. No doubt it happens with
NPM.

~~~
patates
> No doubt it happens with NPM.

Could you please care to explain why?

~~~
bcruddy
Because NPM is the largest package ecosystem ever

------
orf
Urgh, when did PHP become Java?
[https://github.com/PHPixie/ORM/blob/master/src/PHPixie/ORM/B...](https://github.com/PHPixie/ORM/blob/master/src/PHPixie/ORM/Builder.php#L152)

~~~
hinkley
Well, PHPixie is using a dirty trick right out of the JBoss playbook, so
that's two strikes...

------
kstrauser
PHPixie plus G-WAN seems like a perfect (sociological) match.

